#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  BuildingCert - Πρόβλημα με το πεδίο "Χρήση Κτιρίου"

## diconomou

Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει γιατί στο πεδίο χρήση κτιρίου στο builingcert μου βγάζει μόνο μονοκατοικία και πολυκατοικία; Εχω κάνει κάτι λάθος; Θέμα browser δεν τίθεται γιατι το έχω δοκιμάσει με explorer και googlechrome. Καθώς και με άλλο υπολογιστή.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν μου εμφανίζεται παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. Χρησιμοποιώ Firefox.

----------


## dn102

Και σε μένα κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## statiki

Προσπαθω να ανεβασω ΠΕΑ στη σελιδα της buildingcert και μου βγαζει οτι αυτο δεν ειναι δυνατο επειδη η θερμαινιμενη επιφανεια ειναι ιση ή μικροτερη του μηδενος . Στα τηλεφωνα δεν απαντανε. Τι φταιει ;

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως απλά έχεις 0 στο πεδίο "θερμαινόμενη επιφάνεια" στην ενότητα "Κτίριο";
Έλεγξε και τον "θερμαινόμενο όγκο" στην ίδια ενότητα και τη "Συνολική επιφάνεια" στην ενότητα "Ζώνη Χ"

----------


## statiki

Ολα αυτα ειναι τσεκαρισμενα και οκ. Τους βρηκα σε μολις 2 μερες στο τηλ. και μου ειπανε οτι πρεπει να αποθηκευτει και ν ανεβει απο το ΚΕΝΑΚ  και οχι σπο το ΜΕΛΕΤΗ. Το αποθηκευσα κι εγω απο το ΚΕΝΑΚ  αλλα δεν επιασε.

----------


## Xάρης

Ίσως έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το xml.
Δημιούργησε από την αρχή νέο και χρησιμοποίησε την αντιγραφή-επικόλληση για να μεταφέρεις τοίχους και ανοίγματα που είναι ο μεγαλύτερος κόπος.

----------

